# Lesson One



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Felt a tad confined with my progress. Bought a book on color pencil drawing.
Hence, Lesson One.
After I posted this I checked it out. I see my strokes showed up as strokes, not my intention. Shoot. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey, it looks great for your first try! It looks a bit one-dimensional, although you've got the shading in right places, maybe just a bit darker. You know what they say, practice makes perfect!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

10-4 on the single dimension. This is a book I received called "Color Pencil Color Wheel" by John Barber. There are about 12 exercises, but it's hard to do an exercise when you don't like the subject matter. I guess I'll just have to get over my personal preferences and accept it for what it is, because I've already learned some techniques that I wasn't even aware of before.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

After 41 years of painting and drawing, theres still lots to learn...and I am willing to learn from anybody...I ain`t proud. One day when my brother in laws youngest was 2 years old, I watched her drawing...she grabbed several pens I bought for her in one hand and just did these loops around the paper....a light bulb went off in my head...seeing that freedom of not over thinking stuff and just letting go led to a series of drawings I did. When I was just getting started I spend countless hours alone in my room every day just drawing and painting, my parents bought me books and they can be useful but theres no substitute for experience, best way to learn is to do it, and do it a lot.
To soften edges and for shading I use the things we called stumps in school...tightly wound paper thats sharpened at both ends, come in several sizes and I`ve seen them in gray and white...or just use a finger but careful not to leave fingerprints.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I think books are great tools for getting started. Having never taken a formal art class, I have quite a collection. Some were very helpful and others, not so much. Pencils is right, the best way to learn is to do it and do it a lot. That's how we develop our own style so keep up the good work!


----------

